# Lootah Gas



## Lamplighter

Hi

I've just settled my final bill with Lootah BC Gas, who supply gas to the Palm Shoreline apartments. I had a gas-fired oven and stove in my previous apartment.

On reviewing the bills for the 18 months that I've lived there, I find that I've paid AED250 connection fee, around AED800 for gas consumed, and around AED1300 in fixed capacity charges. The gas consumption charges equate to only around 35% of the total.

My new apartment also has a gas supply point and meter, however it has an electric oven and stove, and there are no gas-consuming devices. Therefore, it is not necessary to connect the gas, nor to enter a contract with Lootah BC Gas, and nor therefore to pay the fixed capacity charges.

Given the level of Lootah's fixed charges, it does make me wonder why anyone even considers installing/using gas-fired cooking appliances, especially in a place where dining out or consuming take-away food is so prevalent.

(_This is notwithstanding that there will be a difference in cost per unit heat energy between the electrical and gas appliances, which I've not calculated._)

Lamp


----------



## Kawasutra

I always had my own gas bottle connected. This Lootha thing is a rip off...IMHO.


----------



## Gavtek

I much prefer using gas cookers.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Sorry I don't have anything useful to contribute but I was astonished to read of the level of their fixed charges, equating to over AED 100 per month if I read you correctly! I guess that similar to district cooling they are suffering the effects of underutilisation of their resources which means less people have to share in the overhead cost, but all the same!

Do you not have the option of terminating the agreement with them and switching to electric? You'd pay off the cost of the new appliance is less than a year!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Yeah the Lootah gas thing is a total rip in my opinion.


----------



## Lamplighter

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Sorry I don't have anything useful to contribute but I was astonished to read of the level of their fixed charges, equating to over AED 100 per month if I read you correctly! I guess that similar to district cooling they are suffering the effects of underutilisation of their resources which means less people have to share in the overhead cost, but all the same!


Exactly, although it's AED75 per month fixed charge (AED225 per quarter). Their meter reading is sporadic too, and the online reading submission does not work, so "typical" quarterly bills were for AED225 fixed fee plus AED225 default charge, the latter being refunded against actual consumption when they read the meter.

The gas consumption charge is AED12.28 per cu.m. - I don't know whether this is high or low, or how it compares to electrical appliance power consumption/cost.



> Do you not have the option of terminating the agreement with them and switching to electric? You'd pay off the cost of the new appliance is less than a year!


Typically gas is a tenant's obligation, so the supply is disconnected between tenancies. It therefore requires re-connection at the outset of any new tenancy (including the AED250 connection charge!!).

I would certainly consider foregoing the gas supply and changing the appliance in future!


----------

